# Silver Salmon Derby - Seward Alaska



## Sockeye (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

nachdem ich 2001 und 2002 in Seward, Alaska am Silberlachsderby teilgenommen habe, lässt mich das Lachsangeln nicht mehr los.

Um die Wartezeit bis zum Sommer 03 zu überbrücken, habe ich eine Alaska Lachsangelhomepage gebastelt:

Lachse angeln in Alaska 

Bitte gebt mir hier Feedback, ob euch die Seite gefällt oder ob noch Informationen fehlen, bzw. was ich daran noch verbessern kann.

Vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch der Ein- oder Andere, der am 09.08.2003 in Seward mit dabei ist wenn es wieder heist *Fish-On!* 

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Februar 2003)

Superhomepage, da kriegt man ja Fernweh ohne Ende,

vielleicht hast du noch ein paar mehr Bilder?
Ansonsten :k  :m  :l


----------



## schlot (15. Februar 2003)

Tolle HP,
hast Du gut gemacht, ist auch ein Traum einmal Alaska,
wär auch nicht gut wenn man alle Träume realisieren
könnte, also träume ich weiter von Alaska und fahr nach Norge.


----------



## buggs (15. Februar 2003)

Sockeye
Sehr gut gemacht die HP.
Alaska ist auch so ein Traum von mir, kommt Zeit kommt Rat und Träume erfüllen sich.
Sockeye schreibe dann mal 2003 einen Bericht hier im Board wenn Du wieder aus Alaska zurück bist !


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2003)

Ja, Alaska ist schön und noch einmal eine Klasse teurer als
British Columbia.
Wenn du solche Infos im Board veröffentlichst, muß man fairerweise aber auch einmal alles erzählen: Der Kenai ist ein Fluß mit kurzer Saison, eigentlich nur vom Boot zu befischen, und davon ist der Fluß dann hoppeproppevoll! Die
wenigen Uferstellen, an denen angeln überhaupt möglich ist, sind völlig von der Vegetation befreit und sehen häßlich aus. Kenai bedeutet somit nicht Wildnisangeln!
Alaska ist dann richtig schön, wenn ich Fly outs nehme oder auf Lodges gehe, die richtig weit draußen liegen. Oder ich muß z.B. Raftingtrips machen. Das bedeutet dann Natur pur,
angeln wie es gerade kommt - und das ist nicht immer sehr erfolgreich. Es bedeutet dann auch: Fischmitnahme eigentlich unmöglich.
Auch diese Natur pur, die sich gerade der deutsche Angler sehr klischeehaft immer als seinen absoluten Traum vorstellt
gerät nur allzu oft zum Alptraum: Tagelang sich nicht richtig waschen können, von warmer Dusche ganz zu schweigen,
Mücken, die einem das atmen schwermachen und sogar nachts im Schlaf muß man sich schützen, irgendwann nur noch feuchte
und klamme Klamotten.
Also ich fische eigentlich alle 2 Jahre drüben. Ob nun Alaska oder British Columbia oder Yukon. Ich gebe dann lieber einmal etwas mehr aus und habe am Abend ein vernünftiges Bett, ne Dusche, am Morgen ein gutes Frühstück.
Das alles geht jetzt über deine Homepage hinaus. Ich wollte
nur die Diskussion nutzen und ein paar Tips loswerden und auch einige Illusionen auf die Tatsachen lenken....


----------



## Sockeye (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

in einem hast Du sicherlich Recht. Das Königslachsangeln auf dem Kenai ist nur mit dem Boot möglich und nicht gerade einsam. Und nicht jeder hat in Alaska Freunde, die ihn aufs Boot mitnehmen.

Aber es gibt noch den Rotlachs. Und wenn man sich nicht gerade bei Cooper Landing oder die Kenai Bridge hinstellt, sondern zb. an die Mündung des Kenai in den Skilak See, angelt man wirklich einsam in traumhaften Panorama.

Ok, ich musste 30kg Rotlachs 1h zum Auto schleppen 

Eine Rainbow Tour hab ich mitgemacht. Mit den Driftboat vom Skilak Flussabwärts, Morgends bei Sonnenaufgang mit Nassfliegen. Eine beeidruckendere Stimmung hab ich noch nie erlebt. 2m vor unserem Boot hat ein Seeadler einen Lachs gefangen, Elche am Flussufer und kein Mensch weit und breit.
3 20pfünder Regenbogen-Forellen. Ein Traum.

Mit dem Ufer hat sich einiges getan. Das River-bank restauration Project zeigt Wirkung und die Erosion geht zurück.

Ich gonne mir aber dann auch eine Hotel oder Lodge zum Übernachten. Wenn dann richtig. Ich spare das Jahr über um mir das leisten zu können.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## fishhawk (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo !

Hast ne schöne Seite gemacht.

Fehlt m.E. aber noch was zu den Angelmethoden und Geräten.

Dolfin mag zwar recht haben, Alaska kann teuer werden, aber in B.C. gibts auch nichts geschenkt.

Muss jeder selber wissen, was für ihn besser ist.


----------



## ThomasL (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo Sockeye

Tolle Seite hast du gemacht! Ist leider schon ein paar Jahre her als ich das letze Mal in Alaska war, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder gehen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Laksos (17. Februar 2003)

Schöne Seite!
Interessant, wo sich die Members alle so rumtreiben und wie, wo und auf was geangelt wird!  :m


----------



## Salmo92 (18. Februar 2003)

Dieses Lachs-Angeln in den &quot;Staaten und Umgebung&quot;, ist schon nicht ganz zu verachten !!!

Was mich betrifft, so bleibe ich lieber dem &quot;Alten Kontinent&quot; treu.

Selbst bei extensivstem &quot;Salmo&quot;-Fischen, werde ich wohl auch hier nie zweimal an einem &quot;Pool&quot; fischen müssen.

Und was die Wildnis betrifft, so stehen unsere nördlichen Nachbarn auch nicht ganz an der letzten Stelle.

Schweden hat mir schon einige &quot;Kapitale&quot; Kämpfer beschehrt.

Norwegen mußte bisher &quot;nur&quot; zum Meeresangeln heerhalten !!!

Aber wie sieht`s aus, gibt es hier irgendwo ein paar &quot;Spinner&quot; oder &quot;Fliegner&quot;, die in 2003 auf`n Sprung zum Laks-Angeln nach Norge-Land dabei sind ???
 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## fishhawk (18. Februar 2003)

Pazifiklachse, Steelheads, Taimen etc. hab ich schon mit der Fliege gefangen, aber Salmo Salar fehlt noch in meinem Fangbuch.

War zwar in jungen Jahren schon ein paar mal in N und SE, aber immer nur auf Örret und Harr. Lax hab noch nie befischt, würde ich aber auch gerne mal.

Spinn- oder Flugangeln wäre mir egal. Käme nur drauf an, wann, wo und für wie viele Moneten.


----------

